# Congrats to fenixpollo



## helenduffy

Hi, fenixpollo,

I propose that there be a special status for people like you who have 
WELL over 5000 posts! 

What do you think of Senior SeNor. Or perhaps Super-Senior Member! 

Maybe you should have more space in your PM box and some moderator privileges.

Congrats!


----------



## ElaineG

This sounds like an inter-chicken romance, to me.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Congratulations FP.  Adding posts is something you'll never chicken out of.


----------



## timpeac

ElaineG said:


> This sounds like an inter-chicken romance, to me.


You must be yoking! Shall I get my coat?


----------



## Daddyo

You must be yolking? (Good one....)
Fenixpollo should be made some kind of junior varsity moderator, since he's always researching all the past threads to link them in his posts. And he's always reminding everyone of the rules. And he gets into public tussles with boors, trolls and flamers. He's, in fact, a Defender of the Forum. Maybe he should at least have his designation be unique.


----------



## ordequin

Hi everyone:

I can testify from my own experience with Fenixpollo. Yesterday I had the chance to know him. Me, like a perfect unknown, I got in touch with him in order to ask for some help.
He acceded immediatly.
On the other hand I knew about his interest in recovering all those forgotten threads nobody seems to want to reply. (Probably because in those threads there are the most difficult questions...)

*That's true altruism and vocation!!!*

(Please, if the privileges or the unique status is going to be put to the vote, let me know. I wouldn't want to miss that!!!)
P.D. Thanks for the sense of humour. Very good yolks...I mean jokes...


----------



## Mei

Congratulations Mike and thank you very much!!! 

Mei


----------



## natasha2000

Happy postiversary, Fenix! You're a real WR veteran!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Congrats! (replay with the speed control to "fast")
Thanks, Timpeac. 
(and here is the gore version :  sensitive chicken must avoid to watch this...  )


----------



## Soledad Medina

Mi admirado Pollito, eres excepcional y mereces las felicitaciones más lindas del mundo.  Te destacas por tus conocimientos, tu cultura, y sobre todo por estar siempre dispuesto a ayudar a los demás.  Te hago llegar mi  gratitud y un saludo lleno de cariño desde Miami.
De nuevo, ¡muchas felicidades de todo corazón!!!!
Soledad


----------



## loladamore

To one of the most incredible bilingual foreros,

I wish I could think of some more chicken yolks (ouch) but it's perhaps as well: maybe you wouldn't think I was being serious when I say that you are among those few I respect the most. Here in the forums, we learn from many posts and we are frequently entertained, but more importantly, there is a small elite of _*grandes*_ _*Maestros *_like *fenixpollo*.

Thanks for everything!

Here is a *Phoenix chicken* for you. Does it look like you at all?
love,
Lola.

EDIT: Can I make a belated reference a tu valioso _*apollo*_...


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

*Fenix, como siempre, m**e da un gusto enorme saber que cuento contigo.*
*Saludos.*


----------



## Daddyo

Just checking: you guys know that Fenixpollo has reached over 5700 posts already, right? This is not a postiversary thread, but we are trying to get Fenixpollo elected as the people's moderator (jr., or something), or at least as the "diputado" for some small village in the North Sonora Desert.
Just checking....


----------



## Honeypum

ElaineG said:


> This sounds like an inter-chicken romance, to me.


 
Hehehe... that was really good... I didn't pay attention to Helenduffy avatar till I read your message and you really made me laugh.

By the way, I agree with the proposal.. people who reached more than 5000 messages should have another status and some privileges, don't you think? 

Fenix is always helping the people, he posted thousands of messages... he definitely should have some benefits.


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicididades, para uno de los grandes del foro, siempre eres de gran ayuda.

Ant.


----------



## fenixpollo

_Thank you, Helen, for the wonderful thread and the motion to add to the senior-senior members’ privileges. I have the feeling that your thread got moved out of C&S to avoid the issue. _

_Thanks to everyone for the kind words. Thanks especially to Karine, for the beautiful portrait! _

_But I’m just one chicken, and there are so many incredible forer@s who deserve their own threads just like this one – people who are “los grandes del foro”, who are living the principles of collegiality and collaboration, and who are passionate about language._

_There are so many bright lights in the forum, like the people who were *my mentors and models*:_
Eugin, Phryne, gotitadeleche,VenusEnvy, alc112, Fernando, Rayines, Alundra, LadyBlakeney, funnydeal, Henrik Larsson, Whisky con ron, GenJen, Artrella, cuchuflete, lauranazario, Jana, elroy, Agnès, panjandrum, Whodunit, timepac, araceli, belén, LSP, Outsider, ILT, Kelly B, Benjy, jacinta, Masood, LV-426, moodywop, EvaVigil, foxfirebrand, Aupick, cirrus, Edwin, ampurdan, Like an Angel, mjscott, Philippa, asm, Mita, Roi Marphille, Everness, ines, DesertCat...

_...and the people who have collaborated with me as *friends and foreros*..._
diegodbs, JazzbyChas, swettenham, maxiogee, cubamania, gian_eagle, Chaucer, danielfranco, Txiri, Kräuter_Fee, sergio11, aurilla, Soy Yo, geve, MCGF, deslenguada, lazarus1907, Mei, fsabroso, la reine victoria, natasha2K, french4beth, moritzchen, Jellby, tigger_uhuhu, jinti, Sole Medina, Miguelillo87, mhp, KateNicole, Brioche, Sparrow22 Laia, Bienvenidos, frida-nc, Chaska, ordequin, honeypum, nycphotography, Karine FR, sweetT and mommasue, irisheyes, panjabigator, lforestier, badgrammar, ireney, Gigg Liden, PEF, daviesri, lolademore, Terry Mount, Etcetera, Eugens, Edher, BasedowLives, jbruceismay, antpax, SADACA, ...

and the list goes on....

_Felicitations to you all for forming such a fine forum!_
fp


----------



## geve

fenixpollo said:


> _*But I’m just one chicken*, and there are so many incredible forer@s who deserve their own threads just like this one – people who are “los grandes del foro”, who are living the principles of collegiality and collaboration, and who are passionate about language._


You are right, there are other chickens in the sea... We're all chickens indulging in cock-a-doodling beyond reasonable extent. In other contexts people would have started throwing shoes and rocks at us to shut us up. God bless context! We're sick. We all have the chickenpax - this highly contagious disease that makes us irrepressibly gather here for overly passionate manysome romance.

You embody this image very well, Fenix, as one very virulent vector of the virus - you'll understand that coming from a chick like me, it's a compliment.


----------



## Heba

Congratulations fenixpollo for 5000 useful posts
Special thanks for helping me change the old avatar that I really hated and for the advice you kindly gave me to get a new one


----------



## Fernando

Muchas gracias a Fenixpollo, como siempre.


----------



## Outsider

_Congratulations, Fenix, 
and thank you for your friendly presence.

I hope you like them as much as I do._
​


----------



## Rayines

¡¡Congratulations for the congratulations, polli!!


----------



## piripi

Fenixpollo has my vote for the people’s mod, or at least his own special Super Chicken status!  

(Sing to the tune of the Super Chicken theme song)
Cuando te encuentras en peligro
Cuando te metes en un lío
Cuando parece que todo es un rollo
Hay un gran forero 
Que espera rescatarte… 
Sólo llama a fenixpollo!

A thousand thanks for teaching us so much -- not only about the languages we’re trying to master, but also about patience, tact, and diplomacy.


----------



## Ed the Editor

FenixPollo,

Muchas gracias por todas tus contribuciones tan valiosas a los foros. Como fénix, siempre haces que mi fe en la bondad de los forereos siempre renazca. 

But, unlike a chicken, your wonderful contributions never "lay an egg".

Saludos/regards
Ed


----------



## Etcetera

Thank you for your warm words, Mike. 
And congratulations to you, of course!


----------



## frida-nc

Dear Fenixpollo.
WR says of the Fenix:
*Lo que es exquisito o único en su especie: [**Fenixpollo], el fénix de los ingenios.*
WR says of the Pollo:
* Gallo o gallina joven,especialmente el destinado al consumo. *(OK, we'll forget that angle. 
No, I've got it--how about, "El Pollo se consume con su dedicación total a los Foros" ??)

Your warmth and courtesy are always so pleasant to find in conversation, and no doubt can long withstand your gaze!  You are one of the real reasons I come back to the Forum again and again.  (I hadn't thought it was a virus.)
Mil saludos,
frida


----------



## lauranazario

Felicidades Fenixpollo por tus numerosos aportes, por tu gentileza y sentido del humor, por tu cortesía y también por contribuir de forma _tan eficaz y especial_ a la colaboración y camaradería que impera en nuestros foros.

Un obsequio para ti.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## heidita

To the nicest chicken around...my 

HERLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## TrentinaNE

I usually like my pollo _alla cacciatore_, but *Fenix* is my favorite unplucked variety.   

Complimenti per il tuo postiversary, e grazie per tutti i post molto informativi e divertenti.

Elisabetta


----------



## Eugin

*Pollito*, you are too humble with your words.... Allow yourself to enjoy this gratitude everyone feels for you and experience the feeling of having made a great job around here   .​ 
Not only are you a great forero within the foro, but also a superb and "always- present" friend outside of it (allow me to invent that word for you, jeje!  ), so it´s my pleasure to share this place with someone as special as you are.​ 
 To the greatest among the greatest!!  HURRAH!!!!​


----------



## María Madrid

De nuevo tarde... Muchísimas felicidades y mil gracias por tu siempre estupendas aportaciones!!! Saludos,


----------



## Sparrow22

*I hope not to be too late to say: CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!  *

Though I am not participating as much as I used to (which doesn´t mean I don´t want to ), I just wanted to be present to express my congratulations to you, 

FELICITACIONES y gracias por las ayudas brindadas !!!!! 
(de un ave a otra ave !!!!!!)


----------



## América

*UNA VEZ MÁS MUCHAS GRACIAS*


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

To my favourite pollo,

Thank you for everything you do and are here.

In honour of the occasion, I'm sending you this neat little watercolour of people doing a chicken dance...it cracked me up.  (I was looking for a cartoon of chickens complaining about always having to do the people dance at weddings, but couldn't find it.)

One warning:  It isn't offensive, but don't open it at work anyway.

congratulations,
chaska


----------



## JazzByChas

My esteemed Dr. Fenix-Chicken:

You are, by all measures, a forero extraordinaire! Who else would have as his favorite addiction, expounding upon the finer points of the Spanish language, and adding insight to the cultural issues of the day?

You sir, are a highlight of this forum, and my mentor and guide through this polyglottal world. You remind us all that is is an honor to be able to dissect the finer points of language, and that, IMHO, is something to cluck about!

And last, but not least, you are the master of making chicken salad out of chicken s***. <wicked grin>

Saludos and felicitaciones!


----------

